# 180kg Deadlift!!!!



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey guys

Managed an 180kg Deadlift yesterday when I was maxing out I'm well-chuffed!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Managed an 180kg Deadlift yesterday when I was maxing out I'm well-chuffed!


Nice job make.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Ive got a fantastic pic of franco columbo doing a 730lb deadlift with nobelt & no straps. Will have to scan it in.

180kg.... well done. How long have you been doing deadlifts for?


----------



## Darryn (Apr 29, 2004)

That's excellent (unless you're 400lbs!!) 4 plates a side, bar bending, nice work.

What are your stats?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I managed the same 2 weeks ago, only one rep though then my grip went - not trained since due to holiday and can't be bothered this week - bet i can't get close next week when i pick it back up!

Well done though Jock, feels great doesn't it!!


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

thats my personal best too, 2 reps max,4 plates each side, have only trained for a year. that is my heaviest excercise. Cant squat for toffee though! lol


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I can squat 140, deep for reps - i struggle with bench though, can't break 100 yet, and my MP is pathetic (around 70!!).


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Wooohoooo, good sh1t bro!  How good do you feel! 

Predator


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

thats buzzin jock mate! keep up the good work bro and youl be on 220 in no time.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good stuff mate... keep up the good work... nothing beats that feeling of breaking a pb...


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

good stuff mate! It feels good dont it!

Im going for 280 soon....


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks bros!

My stats are:

Height: 5'8"

Weight 180lbs

BF: 18%

I love deadlifting, my bench is pathetic but my body seems better suited to the deadlift movement out of all the olympic exercises. Been doing Deads for about 4 years now and my back seems to be my best bodypart!


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Grats mate thats a bloody great lift!


----------



## Darryn (Apr 29, 2004)

At 180lbs that's a very good lift. If you don't already, then if you get an experienced powerlifter to give you some tips on technique you could be good for a local title in no time! And assuming your bf% is accurate, you could ve very competitive if you cut up!Wish I could have even gripped 180k at that body weight !

And Panthro your just a show off lol, how far are you from the 280 ?

My target this year was 270 at 220lbs bodyweight.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

280-got it to my knees...  ive got stuck on it, so im going to try it again in a few weeks so ive dropped the weight and an repping a bit more, then i'll have 280 in next 6 weeks...


----------



## Darryn (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry to Hi-jack your thread Jock.

Panthro, do you do any seperate work, like rack pulls to help with the top part of the lift?

Maybe adding a couple of heavy singles from a rack would help with that. Then again if you're just training for bodybuilding then maybe that's not a great idea, but you know once you hit 280 you'll be closing down on 300.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry jock.. 

Im training for strongman, but im not doing rack pulls at the mo.. Im not too bothered about hitting it yet, i'll get there when im ready, got to concentrate on everything not just DL-unfortunatly! But 300 wolud be very nice... 

I might put rack pulls in my next routine though.. good idea..


----------



## Darryn (Apr 29, 2004)

Good to see a strongman on here, my main goal is powerlifting, but if the 105kilo class for strongman takes off then I'd like to try that.

I can't really see myself being much bigger than that in the next couple of years.

Have you entered any comps yet?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent effort Jock, especially when you consider your bodyweight as well. I still struggle with 180kg and I weigh 240Ibs. Again great effort.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice going Jock.

Nice core exercise.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

180KG?? is that considered alot.. ****... and i thought i was a weak mofo... Damn.. i really honestly thought that ppl in the gym were looking at me cause my veins were about to pop all over my body when doing those 6-8 rep 180kg deadlifts...

seriously now is 180kg a lot for a 19 yo natural guy 170lbs at 12% bf? cause i can easily do 6 rep with 180kg... but then again i cant bench ****.. btw i do 200kg for 2 reps when bulking.. i am cutting now

good job m8.. keep at it


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

19yr natural repping on 180 is very impressive.. i'd love to see that!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Don't worry guys, as it happens I love Deadlifting, I seem to have a suitable body (5'8 short limbs)

I just wish I could add a few kgs to my bench 

Z3ro-Cool: Thats impressive bro, nice work, repping in 180kgs is awesome!


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

Panthro said:


> 19yr natural repping on 180 is very impressive.. i'd love to see that!


yeah but i cant even bench 70kg for more than 4-5 reps.. Thats fvckin pathetic....  

IF i am lucky i might get 2 reps with 75-80kg on a good day.. its sucks badly... i bring a new definition to the phrase "some people can pull but cant push"..

but then again.. i cant even do 1 dip with my own bodyweight... i think i have a problem with my left shoulder... not sure though.. cause it hurts BADLY when i try to do dips but doesnt when i do shoulder presses.. i dont get it...

oh well.. nothing that some deca wont fix..


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

You can't have everything zero  , I've got heavy bench, but am crap at deadlifts, mainly cos I had problems with my ligaments (torn them 3 times now) and need to build up the muscle tissue there, and to quote yourself, nothing that some deca wont fix


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> IF i am lucky i might get 2 reps with 75-80kg on a good day.. its sucks badly... i bring a new definition to the phrase "some people can pull but cant push"..


Same here bro


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump

Again great job bro

That is great weight at your body weight.

There is only (1) guy in the gym that does deadlifts. Thats right only one guy only!

For some reason that is a forgotten exercise.

With all the pretty equipment floating around in the pretty gym's seems that lift was lost along with the squats.

Major core exercises and one should begin with these great compound exercises.

Keep up the good work and a little work on your bench and you will have it in no time.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

thats good lifting zero mate!


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

im aiming for 180k, maxing 175k at the min, im 190 Ib, and 5'8. been training for 2 1/2 years but only doing dead lifts for 6 mths.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

6 months or six years, that is still a really good weight


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm aiming for 20 deadlift, maxing at 15 at the moment, my little one weighs in around 300grams at the mo, I haven't weighed it when I get excited...


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

6 mths, i promise u


----------



## Funky_monkey (Aug 25, 2005)

can anyone hlp please? i'm looking to compete soon under 82.5kg maybe in a push-pull. i weigh 79kg at 7%bf. should i add some fat or allow for muscle to add to my bodyweight? will a few lbs of fat make me stronger at my bf? thanks.


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow mate thats awesome...youre pulling away from me at 150kg, MUST TRY HARDER:lift:


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Funky_monkey said:


> can anyone hlp please? i'm looking to compete soon under 82.5kg maybe in a push-pull. i weigh 79kg at 7%bf. should i add some fat or allow for muscle to add to my bodyweight? will a few lbs of fat make me stronger at my bf? thanks.


LOL man you picked a real weird place to make your first post. What does your question even have to do with the thread:confused:


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

BTW Jock what you deadlifting nowadays? Keep up the good work


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Funky_monkey said:


> can anyone hlp please? i'm looking to compete soon under 82.5kg maybe in a push-pull. i weigh 79kg at 7%bf. should i add some fat or allow for muscle to add to my bodyweight? will a few lbs of fat make me stronger at my bf? thanks.


What does your diet look like?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> BTW Jock what you deadlifting nowadays? Keep up the good work.


Managed 200kgs the other day, I don't know why this thread has been dug up its over a year old...


----------

